# 2010 3D setups, what will you go with.



## PaPhoto (Feb 26, 2010)

What is your 3D setup going to be this year. Pictures would be great.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i dont have pics but my setup is in my sig


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*her's my new rig...*

after Columbus....Black on on the way

PSE Bow Madness XL, WolfDen Strings / cables, DS Advantage w/ Sureloc Black Eagle, GT 30X arrows with 1.75" Blazer x-vanes


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

I just changed my 70# limbs on my GX to 50# and will be using it for my 3D rig this year. The 64# it was set on was getting a little hard on the shoulders. The 54# is allot easier. I am thinking about getting a Bow Madness XL in all black though. The draw cycle is real smooth and nice speed as well. I shoot Fatboys currently and thinking about trying the X Ringers. I just got some X Killers and they shoot like darts.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*3d*

2010 maxxis 35


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

60lb Martin Pantera GoldTip arrows...LimbDriver, Doinker, VaporTrail Strings, TRUBall Chappy Boss, CopperJohn DeadNuts sight


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

'09 Ultra Elite XT2000 SpiralX cams 29.5/70#
Brite Site Pro Tuner rest with .010 blade
Doinker Carbon Elite 34.5" stabilizer
Sure Loc Supreme with Specialty Archery scope, 4x lens
Easton Flatline 340 28" with 100 grain tips


----------



## codzilla86 (Feb 11, 2010)

Have all yall people gone MAD! The only bow to shoot this year is the new conquest triumph from MATHEWS!!!! Come on now yall know theres not another bow on the market that compares especially from hoyt! Be honest with yourselves


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

your not really serious are you? Hoyt is the best bow out there.


----------



## arrow-n-bucks (Mar 22, 2007)

2009 Alphamax 35
60# 29" draw
Fuse Acculaunch prongs
Spot Hogg Hogg-it w/ 2x lense
Posten Stabilizers
Fatboy 400s


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bmxl*

I'm going with PSE Bowmadness XL as well with Fatboy 400's.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I will be shooting an Athens Exceed. I've been shooting a demo one at the shop that is a 1/2" too long and am very imperessed with it. Can't wait to get mine in and get it setup.


----------



## bkolowski111 (Dec 21, 2009)

2006 Hoyt Powertec
Apex Nitrus 6-pin sight
12" 14 oz B-Stinger
Golden Key Futura Drop Away
CX Terminator Lights 6075
Shooting a blazing 254 fps :wink:

Nothing fancy, but she gets the job done.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Bowtechie said:


> I will be shooting an Athens Exceed. I've been shooting a demo one at the shop that is a 1/2" too long and am very imperessed with it. Can't wait to get mine in and get it setup.


Athens Exceed 300 :thumbs_up
Bo Doodle Pro 500
Doinker 26"
Sure-Loc Supreme 400
CE line Jammer 250 125gr point
Middle Finger


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Hoyt Maxxis 35 60lbs 27.5"
Sideplates
Limbdriver rest
Sureloc Challenger Ultra sight
Viper scope & lens
Doinker Carbon Elite stabilizer
CHL Quick-Disconnect
Slingbraid sling
TRUBall HT release
Arrows still to be decided - Fatboys or Lightspeeds or ???


----------

